# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  El sector forestal ante la nueva coyuntura económica

## Bruno Cillóniz

*La FAO presenta su último informe sobre la Situación de los Bosques del Mundo 2009*  *16 de marzo de 2009, Roma*  El doble desafío que representa la crisis económica y el cambio climático están llevando la gestión forestal al centro del interés mundial. La necesidad de reformar las instituciones forestales e incrementar las inversiones en ciencia y tecnología son la clave para una mejor gestión de los bosques, según indica el informe _Situación de los Bosques del Mundo 2009_, presentado hoy por la FAO.   
La situación ofrece aspectos enfrentados: por un lado un aumento de la superficie forestal en algunas regiones, mientras que otras experimentan pérdidas, según el informe. Los países en una fase inicial de desarrollo se enfrentan en particular a una gran presión sobre sus bosques. Alcanzar compromisos entre las obligaciones económicas inmediatas y los beneficios a largo plazo es siempre complejo. La debilidad institucional sigue siendo el problema más importante, al igual que el más difícil de solucionar.   
Adaptar las instituciones forestales a los rápidos cambios medioambientales es un gran desafío, asegura Jan Heino, Director General Adjunto de la FAO al frente del Departamento Forestal. Tiene especial importancia añade- la necesidad de reinventar organismos públicos en el sector forestal que han sido lentos a la hora de adaptarse al cambio de necesidades de sus clientes.   
Está previsto que la demanda mundial de productos y servicios medioambientales se incremente en las próximas décadas, según indica la FAO. Las políticas energéticas y las relacionadas con el cambio climático conllevan un incremento del uso de la madera como fuente de energía, aunque está tendencia puede verse afectada por la reciente crisis económica.   *
Efecto de la crisis económica mundial*   
A corto plazo, los bosques y la silvicultura resultarán fuertemente impactados por la crisis económica mundial, advierte el informe. La menor demanda de madera y productos madereros como resultado del colapso del sector inmobiliario y la restricción del crédito están teniendo un fuerte impacto negativo en las inversiones en las industrias y en la gestión forestal.  
Una preocupación generalizada estriba en que algunos gobiernos pueden abandonar sus ambiciosos objetivos medioambientales previos o retrasar decisiones políticas claves relacionadas con la adaptación y mitigación del cambio climático, para centrarse en combatir la crisis económica. Iniciativas como las orientadas a reducir las emisiones de la deforestación y la degradación de los bosques -que dependen de traspasos internacionales de fondos-, pueden también verse en dificultades.   
Además, la contracción de los sectores económicos formales abre a menudo oportunidades para el crecimiento del sector informal, lo que podría llevar a un aumento de las talas ilegales.   *
La vía verde* *al desarrollo*
Pero la actual crisis también ofrece oportunidades. Una mayor atención al desarrollo verde puede suponer una nueva orientación para el desarrollo del sector forestal. Plantar árboles, incrementar las inversiones en gestión forestal sostenible, una promoción activa de la madera en la construcción con criterios medioambientales y las energías renovables, serán parte integral del desarrollo verde, según el informe de la FAO.   *
Diferencias regionales* 
Está previsto que los recursos forestales en *Europa* continúen su incremento a causa de una menor dependencia de la tierra, el aumento de los ingresos, la preocupación por la protección del medio ambiente y un marco político e institucional bien desarrollado. Europa contiene cerca del 17 por ciento del total de la superficie terrestre del planeta, pero concentra la cuarta parte de los recursos forestales mundiales. Son cerca de 1 000 millones de hectáreas, de las cuales el 81 por ciento se encuentra en la Federación Rusa.   
En *Sudamérica* no se espera que el ritmo de deforestación disminuya en un futuro cercano, a pesar de la baja densidad de población del continente. Los elevados precios de los alimentos y del combustible favorecerán que se sigan talando bosques para dedicar el terreno a la producción ganadera y a cultivos comerciales destinados a alimentos, piensos y biocombustibles.  
 En *África* la pérdida de bosques continuará al ritmo actual. La demanda creciente -y la subida de precios- de alimentos y energía complicará la situación, especialmente al aumentar las inversiones en infraestructuras que facilitan el acceso a nuevas zonas. El incremento de la frecuencia de sequías, el descenso del suministro de agua y los mecanismos para hacer frente a las inundaciones a nivel local y nacional dificultan los esfuerzos para gestionar los bosques africanos de forma sostenible. 
En *Asia y el Pacífico*, donde reside cerca de la mitad de la población mundial, con algunos de los países más densamente poblados del planeta, está previsto que la demanda de madera y productos madereros continúe su incremento, en línea con el aumento de la población y de los ingresos.  El aumento de la demanda de productos básicos primarios, consecuencia de una rápida industrialización de las economías emergentes, puede resultar en una conversión de los bosques en otros países de dentro y fuera de la región. Mientras que la región es líder en bosques plantados, continuará dependiendo de madera de otras regiones, ya que la falta de tierras y agua limitará el objetivo de alcanzar la autosuficiencia en madera y sus productos derivados.  
En* Norteamérica,* el futuro cercano del sector forestal dependerá de la rapidez con que la región se recupera de la reciente desaceleración económica y su impacto en la demanda de productos madereros, en especial en Estados Unidos, según el informe. El sector forestal necesitará también hacer frente al desafío del cambio climático, incluyendo el incremento de la frecuencia y gravedad de incendios forestales y el daño causado por las plagas y especies invasivas.Temas similares: Artículo: Asociación económica con Japón beneficiará a textiles, confecciones y sector agropecuario Artículo: Unasur tiene capacidad de respuesta económica ante crisis global Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo pedirá al Congreso priorizar aprobación de nueva Ley Forestal Artículo: Perú pide comprensión a EE.UU. para aprobar nueva ley forestal Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur

----------

